# Makeup Artist Hip Holster



## PrincessSamy (May 28, 2007)

I'm strongly thinking about getting this: https://www.urbandecay.com/products/BrushBelt.cfm

do you think it could double as a brush roll kind of, if when your not using it you fold it and put it in your case??
and if anyone has it, how do you like it?

thanks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2007)

It's cute (and cheap).  It has slots for the brushes so I don't see why it couldn't also be a brush roll.


----------

